# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Как я стал русским

## hddscan

Рекомендую сериал: "Как я стал русским"
Изучающим русский язык и традиции будет полезно посмотреть этот сериал
И всем будет интересно посмотреть и посмеяться  

> Contemporary Moscow. An American journalist, Alex Wilson, is sent by his employer, The American Post, one of the largest newspapers in the world, on a long-term assignment in their Moscow office. In addition to his job there as an editor, Alex starts a blog, where he tries to answer important questions about Russians, Russian culture, and the mythical and elusive Russian soul, such as: Why is useless junk stored on the balcony? Why is there a package in every Russian home that contains other packages? And why do you have to bully people to avoid fights?

 https://ctc.ru/projects/serials/kak-ya-stal-russkim/ 
PS: американского журналиста играет польский актер, что сам по себе довольно необычно

----------


## alexei90

Интересно. Спасибо за рекомендация! Я буду смотреть этот сериал. Надо надеяться, я учусь новые слова и фразы. Если главный герой американец, может быть будет легче понять ситуаций.))

----------

